# emblem overlays and finally met a fellow cruze owner



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Please tell who sells the overlay?


----------



## glushenij (Feb 25, 2011)

*GrafxWerks.com - Custom Automotive Products*


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

For those who are to lazy to follow the link, the price per overlay is $10 and they come in a boatload of Colours, with both matte and gloss finishes.

I think im going to have to do some Photoshop work tonight to see if I like the matte or gloss black, on my red Cruze.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I posted once before about GrafxWerks but I'll do it again, Ryan is amazing. I've never received such awesome customer service, especially from a small company such as this one. I would recommend them over and over


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I want one. Anything to upgrade my CRUZE's look. Recently ordered those chrome door handles....


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> I posted once before about GrafxWerks but I'll do it again, Ryan is amazing. I've never received such awesome customer service, especially from a small company such as this one. I would recommend them over and over


 
yes, very good customer service!

I ll still cant get my arm rest to move????


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I assume you are pulling up on the button that opens it and instead of pulling up to actually open you are sliding it forward? Other than that I have no idea


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> yes, very good customer service!
> 
> I ll still cant get my arm rest to move????


Open it up and pull on the front, itll slide right out.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Not trying to spam or be a douche, but I run a small graphics company and if you guys want to get me a proper dimensioned file for the cruze logo Id be happy to do them for $5 shipped for two anywhere in the US as a forum member deal

I may be working on a file for my own cruze pretty soon as well


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can you look into doing an overlay for the rear fascia? the long portion at the bottom of the fascia, near the exhaust


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

That sounds pretty good pittsey. Ryan at Grafxwerks says he will be getting a Cruze and will be doing that valance, indent whatever you wanna call it thingy on the rear bumper!! Man I hope what I have picked out looks good. I met a guy in town who has a car covered in those vinyl graphics and he says in four years of being on there not one has even started to lift on the edges. My concern is how hard are they to put on and how precise do I have to be first time around. I assume once they're on there, they're on there!! What color would you go for Shawn?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

if you get the rear liqui-dipped its extremely easy to put on.
the front is a little tricky but i think you can relay it if you mess up.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> if you get the rear liqui-dipped its extremely easy to put on.
> the front is a little tricky but i think you can relay it if you mess up.


You got yours on already? Where are the pics?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

robertbick said:


> You got yours on already? Where are the pics?


I thnk Tuesday is the day, it's going to be 55 - I'll take pics
I've already mocked them up to see how they go on, have a pretty good idea


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought about getting the bowtie overlays but after seeing them in person I just can't bring myself to cover them up.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just ordered some matte black overlays for mine.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Can you look into doing an overlay for the rear fascia? the long portion at the bottom of the fascia, near the exhaust


The "diffuser" deal? Yeah I can look into that


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I ordered gloss black ones, and got the rear one liquidomed. I should be getting them any day now.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

VictoryRed08 said:


> I just ordered some matte black overlays for mine.


Ryan advised me that if you get the rear liquidomed/liquidipped it'll come out glossy, so just order both glossy if you do.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Make sure PLEASE that you give us pointers on how you do it. I am so worried about air bubbles and getting it wrong and never getting the crooked thing off........ etc. etc. lol


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

my bowtie overlays came in the mail yesterday!! They are going to be a perfect match with the silver in my opinion. I can't wait for warmer weather to get them on! The trick will be getting them on right!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Got my Burgundy red metallic ones yesterday too. I'll wait until it gets warmer before putting them on too. Will post pics as soon as i do.

I just posted pics of my new carpeted trunk mat and cargo net mountings. Go to Forums and then Chevrolet Cruze Appearance and Body and you'll find them there.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone should post a video of the overlay installation.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with you there Robert. What worries me is the instructions say I can stretch the front one a sixteenth of an inch. What if I stretch it too much or not enough??? I will see how Shawn does with his I guess. Fortunately the weather sucks so I'll use that as my excuse to not do them for now.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Installed the other day (my pics are up on grafxwerk's website for now).

The front BARELY stretches, you can only stretch it a tiny bit, you really cant go any further. Be careful to make sure the front is completely clean and DRY! Be careful because water will sit in the little rivet between the yellow and silver portion of the stock emblem.

The rear was stupid simple, a monkey could do it.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Installed the other day (my pics are up on grafxwerk's website for now).
> 
> The front BARELY stretches, you can only stretch it a tiny bit, you really cant go any further. Be careful to make sure the front is completely clean and DRY! Be careful because water will sit in the little rivet between the yellow and silver portion of the stock emblem.
> 
> The rear was stupid simple, a monkey could do it.


Oh man.... I hope so because I don't want to screw it up!








[/IMG]


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I got and installed mine yesterday. It looks great. I got the matte black for my red Cruze. I'll take some pics soon.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i cant find the pics or the overlays on the website??


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey fastdriver!! Who gave you my picture??? So its do the rear one first for practice and then the front one. I wish the sun would shine around here.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

justmike said:


> Hey fastdriver!! Who gave you my picture??? So its do the rear one first for practice and then the front one. I wish the sun would shine around here.


 I thought it was you, but I wasn't sure! Thanks for verifying it! 

I'm STILL waiting for the warm weather here! We're supposed to get 1-3 inches of SNOW tomorrow! No overlays on my baby yet.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I ordered Metallic charcoal for both front and back for my taupe gray metallic Cruze, funny thing is my Cruze is still being built in Lordstown but I should have it in a little over a week. I might take some pictures after I put them on to give you an idea of how the metallic charcoal looks on the gray car


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I got Metallic Black for my red Cruze.. Just waiting on warmer weather to put them on. Snow again today.. ugh..


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah... my metallic black ones have been sitting in the envelope and will probably stay there for a few more weeks.


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Does anyone have pictures of this on their car yet?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Those overlays are pretty pricey for what they are... I'm just going to buy a 12"x12" piece of body color vinyl for a dollar and cut them out myself.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Mine are sitting on my dresser too. Is anyone going to get the bumper valance inlay when it comes out? I am. And by the way; There was a silver Cruze parked one street over from mine and its the same color!! I don't know if thats too close for comfort or if I should start a little block party with them. lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

justmike said:


> Mine are sitting on my dresser too. Is anyone going to get the bumper valance inlay when it comes out? I am. And by the way; There was a silver Cruze parked one street over from mine and its the same color!! I don't know if thats too close for comfort or if I should start a little block party with them. lol


Depending on the price I will


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally got my vinyl overlays put on today, and debadged the rear. The rear overlay was so easy to put on, had it liquidomed. The front was a little trickier. It was a very windy day today. I got it on though and there is a small spot where it creased up. But it's only noticeable upclose, I think this makes the car look even nicer! Thanks Grafxwerks!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Ewww... get that dealer plate off the front of your car!


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> Those overlays are pretty pricey for what they are... I'm just going to buy a 12"x12" piece of body color vinyl for a dollar and cut them out myself.


Where are you going to get vinyl the same color as you car? I was thinking about getting some as well but not for the bowties.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Ewww... get that dealer plate off the front of your car!


Believe me, I'd like to do that. But it's a state law here in Texas that we have 2 plates. I don't feel like being hassled for it....but if it were up to me, I wouldn't have one on the front. It looks so much nicer w/o it. 
I see people running w/o them but I've always had bad luck with the unwanted attention from police in the past. So I'm trying NOT to do that with this car.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> Believe me, I'd like to do that. But it's a state law here in Texas that we have 2 plates. I don't feel like being hassled for it....but if it were up to me, I wouldn't have one on the front. It looks so much nicer w/o it.
> I see people running w/o them but I've always had bad luck with the unwanted attention from police in the past. So I'm trying NOT to do that with this car.


But you don't have a front plate on your Cruze in that pic, you have a dealer advertisement.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

robertbick said:


> But you don't have a front plate on your Cruze in that pic, you have a dealer advertisement.


Ok, so you're just talking about the dealer advertisment and not the plate holder and all? Gotcha...
Well, I have my plates at home, and have had them for a few weeks now. But the dealership belongs to my uncle, so I don't mind driving with the dealer tag on right now. It's free advertisement for my family.  I just get a kick out of people going, wait...your last name is on the dealer tag..how's that?


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Since this is my thread I thought I would let y'all know; I STILL haven't got my emblems on!!!! The weather here is wet wet wet. This is killing me!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

justmike said:


> Since this is my thread I thought I would let y'all know; I STILL haven't got my emblems on!!!! The weather here is wet wet wet. This is killing me!!


...like it's _almost_* EASTER *-- time for the *Bunny & boiled eggs *-- and you _still_ haven't been able to unwrap that *CHRISTMAS* present yet!?!?!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> Finally got my vinyl overlays put on today, and debadged the rear. The rear overlay was so easy to put on, had it liquidomed. The front was a little trickier. It was a very windy day today. I got it on though and there is a small spot where it creased up. But it's only noticeable upclose, I think this makes the car look even nicer! Thanks Grafxwerks!


Wow that looks wicked!


----------



## myredltrs11 (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad to see some good examples of overlays, can't wait to get some. When you guys talk about an overlay for that rear valance, what exactly would it cover?


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I really like the white on white..Im guessing just metallic white is what I would need? I would love to make my Cruze all white and might order the white side markers from the other vendor on this site.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Wow that looks wicked!


Thanks! I agree..$$ well spent imo. Now to just tint the windows and tail lights and I'll be good.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Myred; The graphic on the rear would cover the bottom area of the bumper that looks like an insert but is just the metal stamped to add some character on the LS model. I am really hoping that Ryan at grafxwerks gets an overlay for that area soon; ( hint hint ) And my choice in rims has been made and I get them insalled toward the end of April. Of all things they're going to be one of the very first ones I looked at which is usually a no-no. You're not supposed to make up your mind without seeing all the options. lol Touren TR 3 in silver with black edging. I cannot wait!!


----------



## myredltrs11 (Mar 30, 2011)

justmike said:


> Hey Myred; The graphic on the rear would cover the bottom area of the bumper that looks like an insert but is just the metal stamped to add some character on the LS model. I am really hoping that Ryan at grafxwerks gets an overlay for that area soon; ( hint hint ) And my choice in rims has been made and I get them insalled toward the end of April. Of all things they're going to be one of the very first ones I looked at which is usually a no-no. You're not supposed to make up your mind without seeing all the options. lol Touren TR 3 in silver with black edging. I cannot wait!!


Thanks for clearing up Mike. I was confused, as I was thinking we were talking about some type of overlay for the rear bumper of an RS. I'm excited to see what turns out for vinyl appearance upgrades for the Cruze, as there is always a fine line between classy and tacky. lol but like always, people will make some Cruzes that look like an absolute joke, but to every man his own!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Do me a favor when I post pictures of mine; lie and say it looks classy. lol


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

justmike said:


> Since this is my thread I thought I would let y'all know; I STILL haven't got my emblems on!!!! The weather here is wet wet wet. This is killing me!!


Me too!! It's driving me NUTS!!

I am also anxious to see how *fastdriver* makes out with his.. He got the red for the red, and I was torn between that and the black, and finally settled on the black overlays. I want to see how the red looks.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like a gloss black overlay for the bowtie on my steering wheel as well. That would be nice...but I don't think they're made. I know I could just get a sample of the stuff and make it myself. But I don't have a steady enough hand to cut it out and make it look as good as Grafxwerks does.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

TGrayEco said:


> I would like a gloss black overlay for the bowtie on my steering wheel as well. That would be nice...but I don't think they're made. I know I could just get a sample of the stuff and make it myself. But I don't have a steady enough hand to cut it out and make it look as good as Grafxwerks does.


Funny, I was thinking about that too. Soon it will be the only gold emblem, which is pretty odd. 

Only problem is, with the texture of that bowtie, I don't know what options there would be.


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> I would like a gloss black overlay for the bowtie on my steering wheel as well. That would be nice...but I don't think they're made.


Sadly, an overlay won't work on the steering wheel or the center cap bowties due to the textured surface.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking...bummer. It would have been cool to put one on there as well. Ah well, at least I've got them for the front and rear bowtie...and they look GOOD!


----------

